# PL Captain America Update



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So, with all the holiday hub-bub, I managed to open my Christmas gift of the PL Captain America and all I can say is *WOW!*

I compared the base of the original with that of the new PL super sized version and they are "dead-on"! Way to go gang at Polar Lights for getting this to look so much the same that I am finding it very hard to find descrepancies between the two!
I managed to get a base coat on the rock wall and ground today.
I like to start with the diorama and think of ways to paint and highlight the details before digging into the figure.

Anyone else get their contest entry started?

MMM


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I've started - Looking through several comics - dreaming, and started two day's ago building. I think this one will be fun!

Gerry-Lynn :tongue:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Yeah, I'm liking this kit a lot!

- Fred


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

I haven't stopped by the hobby shop in about a week, but the last time I checked this kit hadn't even reached my neck of the woods yet. The worst part is the fact that these kits get offloaded only about 50 miles from me and we're still that last ones to see them in the shops.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve, I know we should support Bob, but I had to get mine asap, I got it on the Auction site. If I get another, I'll get it locally.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

MMM - check your Pm's. I may have sent you something of interest.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jimmy B,

Got it and laughed...check your PM.

Thanks!
MMM


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Haven't had a chance to start building yet, but, just from looking the thing over, I'd agree that it's a great kit! Looking forward to the build! Hopefully I will be able to free up some time this weekend to get started.

Wayne


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Don't feel bad Rebel Rocker, I just ordered mine yesterday. Gave up on finding one on the shelf around these parts. Oh well, I work better under pressure anyway LOL


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm gonna give the hobby shops around here a little more time . we're usually a month or so behind the initial showing up . 
hb


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Got mine yesterday coutresty of CultTVman, no luck finding it local. Already got it assembled and ready to start cleaning and puttying. Thinking about tweaking a few things. Had the Comic Scenes kit as a kid, don't remember it well enough to make a comparison. PL's Cap looks great, the scale armor really adds to the kit. Of the three faces the closed mouth looks best IMHO.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I was a Captain America fanatic as a kid. Loved his Marvel Comic books (remember Nomad?)......but I hate the way this kit looks (his face) and will save my money for the Refit, x-Wing, Tie-Fighter and any Battlestar Galactica reissues/new kits.

They should have had the guy who sculpted Christopher Reeves face do it. I was impressed with that!


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

I am getting the kit in my first Mega Hobby order and cant wait to see it. I have heard good and bad about it. Looks like all you guys like it.

As far as hobby shops go they are a thing of the past here in Tennessee. A good friend of mine owned the last one I know of in Nashville and he closed last year. We still have Hobby Lobby and Hobby Town USA but nothing beats the local hobby shop. Spent many afternoons there shooting the breeze and talking about models. I miss those times.....James


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I was going to go with the closed mouth one too. The open mouth ones just didn't appeal to me. I've had the closed mouth one on the kit for about a week now, and now it looks too, uh, quiet to me, esp. with the action pose. It's like he's hurdling obstacles at a full tilt run behind enemy lines and thinking about his grocery list!

The teeth line to the clenched teeth one really looks weird to me, like the corners of the teeth line curves up in some odd way. In the end, I decided I like the open mouth version the best. I couldn't tell for the longest time what I didn't like about it, now I think I've discovered I don't like the tongue that's visible just behind the teeth. I'm going to try to grind out the tongue from the back and maybe just make a small space behind the teeth with some epoxy putty.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Iggy,

You want me to add you to the contest list in the main contest thread? Zip me an e-mail to let me know what category (Big Modeler)and so I can contact you after the winners are announced in case you win!

Good Luck!

MMM


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

> "I was a Captain America fanatic as a kid. Loved his Marvel Comic books (remember Nomad?)......but I hate the way this kit looks (his face) and will save my money for the Refit, x-Wing, Tie-Fighter and any Battlestar Galactica reissues/new kits.


Hmm. I love Captain America (and the Red Skull) I'd buy one no matter what the face looked like. It's not that tough to take an exacto knife to his face and induce some changes. If it comes out looking funky, it's "battle damage" . And I *did* buy one from CultTVman since my local stores don't have it.

I start to see why modelling is in such a sad state nowadays. If I was a local storefront hobby store and my customers had to go buy stuff mailorder from a fansite because they could get it faster than I, a store supplied by an official distributor, could get it, well I'd be pretty pissed off. And ultimately out of business. This isn't the dark ages. There's no reason why people couldn't have a kit coast to coast within 1 week of it's release. 2 weeks at the outside.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ignatz said:


> I was going to go with the closed mouth one too. The open mouth ones just didn't appeal to me. I've had the closed mouth one on the kit for about a week now, and now it looks too, uh, quiet to me, esp. with the action pose. It's like he's hurdling obstacles at a full tilt run behind enemy lines and thinking about his grocery list!
> 
> The teeth line to the clenched teeth one really looks weird to me, like the corners of the teeth line curves up in some odd way. In the end, I decided I like the open mouth version the best. I couldn't tell for the longest time what I didn't like about it, now I think I've discovered I don't like the tongue that's visible just behind the teeth. I'm going to try to grind out the tongue from the back and maybe just make a small space behind the teeth with some epoxy putty.


I can't remeber the thread, but I posted a pic of my Cap with the dremeled out tongue and reshaped nose. It looks a lot better that way. I think it's in the 3 faces of Captain America thread. Found it, here it is. I've done some more work on the nose and primerd and puttied the head.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Here's some progress, different primer for the sheild arm.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

holy cow!!! how did you paint those bricks??


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

*O Captain, where art thou?*

Seeing all the nice work begun on these kits makes me eager to start, but there are no signs of Cap locally as yet.

I could be mistaken, but it seems like the PL kits drift into the West Coast hobby shops about 6-8 weeks after modelers in other parts of the country buy and build theirs. Is this the experience of anyone else in the West, or is the problem confined to my local shops and their distributors?

Just curious,

Dinsdale


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If a resin aftermarket head is to be supplied,it should be just slightly smaller.The one given is adequate for a real life character,but a comic book version always shows cap with a more musclebound body,so the head must be smaller.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

john guard said:


> holy cow!!! how did you paint those bricks??


 Primered with gray automotive primer from a spray can. Painted the mortar with a brush and some testors acrylic flat white. While it was still wet, hit some spots with darkghost gray and blended various areas. Hand painted the most recessed areas of the bricks with Testors Acrylic flat black. Started randomly painting the various bricks different shades of earth and red, some tan. Didn't cover all the black. Kept building color till I was satisfied with that. Got a large brush that my wife threw out, she used it for applying makeup, you know, the poofy brush. Saturated that with the white again and then got it down to where there was very little on the brush and drybrushed the whole area very lightly. the end


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dinsdale said:


> Seeing all the nice work begun on these kits makes me eager to start, but there are no signs of Cap locally as yet.
> 
> I could be mistaken, but it seems like the PL kits drift into the West Coast hobby shops about 6-8 weeks after modelers in other parts of the country buy and build theirs. Is this the experience of anyone else in the West, or is the problem confined to my local shops and their distributors?
> 
> ...


Washington state is the same way, which is odd, because the darn things get taken off the boat here.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, I got on the band wagon and started an online build diary, here's my up to the minute progress-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightscaptainamerica.msnw?Page=1


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey F91, he is looking good so far! Should be a real nice build, when done.









Edge


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah Man- That Wall is INCREDIBLE!!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

F91,

That is some awesome work! And thanks for sharing the tips with the pics for the rest of the BB to read. This is what this hobby should be like!
I can't tell you how valuable that info is to a beginner to learn some techniques that they may not have ever tried. I did that with my PL Hulk kit and it turned out much better.

I can't wait to see the rest of the base.

Mine is coming along okay. The weather here has been a roller coaster but I did manage to get the base coat primer on while it was still warm outside and not rainy or snowy! I don't have a spray booth.

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob, That's the problem here, weather. It's 22 this morning! I would be farther along, but I can't airbrush in the garage. More pics soon.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,

I spotted your new pics on how you do your nameplates. Can you take another pic of the foam tool that you use? I still don't know what that tool is? Is there a piece of foam that is grey and another that is white for a handle? I understand the concept you described but I'm still not sure what you are using...What other foam device might work or is there a specific name at Michaels as to where someone could get this? It produces some really clean lettering this way.

Great Job so far!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob, They are these little foam stamps that Michaels carries. The white part of the photo is a little Soccer ball. Thats what the imprint of the stamp is. There are tons of different ones. I use the edge of the stamp so I get a rectangular surface. Take a look in the scrapbooking area or ask an employee, they'll know what you need.
I also prepped the base and used an oil wwash on Caps trial face. So far so good.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just got my kit from CulTVman, so I can offically begin building. I like the looks of this kit, it seems to be much crisper than the other ones. Did Aurora do a better sculp or is the difference all in the PL improvements? Now I must figure out how to do the buildup. Zorro, just in case you wondered- if your out there, it won't be exactly like my last two figures...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The sculpt is virtually identical to the Aurora from the neck down, except the mail-armor is more pronounced. The base is the same sans the clear parts. I was wondering about your Cap being like the other 2. He's going to be the odd man out?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm sure you've got something cool planned irocer but I don't think you can top yourself on the other two. I'm real impressed by what I've seen on the two build diaries so far - I wish I had 1/10th the skills some of you guys do.:thumbsup:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I've got some ideas that are similiar to the other two- time will tell. If Cap gets too crazy I can always build one to match Spidey and Hulk. Hey, Zorro if your ever are around Salisbury let me know. You could drop by and check the guys in-person.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Zorro said:


> I'm sure you've got something cool planned irocer but I don't think you can top yourself on the other two. I'm real impressed by what I've seen on the two build diaries so far - I wish I had 1/10th the skills some of you guys do.:thumbsup:


Zorro, My idea is to share what I've learned so everyone can get better. It's how I learned.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

irocer - didn't even realize you were a fellow Tarheel. I travel a bit with my job so mebbe' so. F91 - and we greatly appreciate it, even those of us who continually suck no matter _how many_ tutorials we read. :drunk: Can't wait to see some of these finished kits.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dude, There have been times I wanted to throw the kits to the ground in frustration, I would imagine even the best do at some point.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,

If you do decide to throw your kits to the ground...do me a favor...gather all the pieces and send them to me! They would still be better than what I've done to this point! :lol: :tongue: 

Thanks for the write-up! Keep em' coming!

It surely has helped me when I built my Hulk kit!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Did some minor work on Cap. Progress will pick up soon.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Looking good, Rich! Never understood why everybody did that puddle as _blue_. Don't make no sense.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scott, You won't believe it, but I was getting ready to paint mine blue too! It kind of hit me, Hey, this is a MUD PUDDLE!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have a very early mockup photo over in the photo galley- its too big to attach here. The photo shows the inprogress figure with the base that I will attempt to build. I was going to keep this deal secret, but thought it was good to share as others have and get feedback anybody may have. As it gets further along I will post updated photos.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

IROCER, If you can make that face work for you, you are a far better man than me!
Are you going to save yourself some work and use the kit wall? I'm planning a bit of a background too, but less tied in to the comic. The flames should be interesting too. I did some more work on the base tonight and I painted the hands. This kit is challenging and a lot of fun.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

F91, that face was closest to the artwork, not that I liked either of them. I did slim down the nose, added to the cheekbones, and reworked the lips a bit. I hope when painted it will look ok. As for the base, it will likely be completely scatch built. That explains the cardboard mockup. The flames will be the key to making this thing work, if they work out the way I hope.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Oh, these are going to be _so cool!_ Irocer - you might consider lighting scrim as material for your fire.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Have you seen the replacement heads for Cap and the Hulk?

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm

- GJS


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I emailed Terry about the Larry head and he told me that it was never produced (long sad story). Hopefully, these will have a better outcome.

BTW - has anyone ever seen the Spinidrift upgrade set from Bowman Arts? Their web link doesn't work. I thought Steve said that he had gotten a few sets a long time ago, but nothing since. Darn shame.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Say Hello to my lil' friend!
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightscaptainamerica.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=886


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hulk look goooooooood!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Sure would like to see a good close up of the new faces vs the old faces,side by side in order to be able to compare them.In both non painted and in painted condition.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Looking good F91! I wish I were that far along-plan to get a lot more done this weekend, I hope.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Irocer. I did an oil wash on the base tonight and I glued my little Hulk to his base too. BTW, Whaddya think about Kasey Kahne driving a Dodge Charger this year?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Actually I am a lifelong Petty nut, so their operation is paramount to me, but I do pull for all the Dodges- its a Petty thing. Plus it doesn't hurt that the parent company I work for is Daimler-Chrysler. I wish Ray everhams teams well as Petty Enterprises will now use his engine program. As far as Kahne, the recent quotes say the new car is much better than the old Interpid. Seems to have better balance.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Kahne is from up here. He was one of my drivers last year. My Dad, 2 brothers and myself each pick 2 drivers for the whole season, 5 bucks a race. My Dad had Busch and Johnson. My brother had Jr. I got killed!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Kahne is a geat pick-same talent, better car and a year of experience. He should be a good choice. Do you have the small Cap to go with the Hulk?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes I do! In some of my pics, you can see the Lil'Cap base in the background. I used to have the Spiderman too, but it was incomplete.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

none in carson city yet


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

*All your bases' be belonging to us'n*

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightscaptainamerica.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=887Latest effort-


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Looking good F91! I am making headway-slowly. Hope to get a picture or two up by tommorrow.

I've got a few questions , for all you Cap experts: What color should the belt buckle and the inside of the shield be? Did anybody else notice that the shield strap is molded into the middle of the thumb?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm no expert, but my belt buckle will be gold and the inside of the sheild, dark gray. Never noticed the deal with the thumb.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

That base is looking great, Rich! I hope you plan to coat the puddle area with Future floor finish ( or some other equally glossy covering ) to give it that really wet look! That's going to look fantastic when it's completed!

- GJS


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Batman, The Future will be the final touch when evrything else on the base is done. Thanks, It's been a lot of fun so far!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lookin' real purty Rich. Could you explain an oil wash a little bit?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scott, An oil wash is where you thin artists' oil (the tube stuff) to a water like consistency. Then you apply it to your surface. The wash color should be a darker color than the surface you are going on. Oils will attack enamels, so you need to have an acrylic sealer over your paint, or, like I do, use acrylic paint.
The advantage of an oil wash is that it is typically a better flowing and covering wash. Hope this helps.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

F91,

Can you give me a brand name of what some of the artist oil tube stuff that you use and where do you find this stuff? I've never worked with oil paints or washes on any of my models.

BTW...things are progressing nicely with your kit!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob, Any decent craft store like Michaels has it. I have 2 cheap brands, Reeves and Daler-Rowney. I got sets of tubes so I don't have to mix much. You can but individual tubes. I started out that way, my first tube was black, to experiment with. These things last forever and I still have that one.When you buy thinner, make sure the brand is formulated for oils and it's odorless. Very Important that!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

So how many people did we end up with building for this contest?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just added two more Captain photos in the photo album. One is the early painting on the figure while the other is the base. Work is slow but, it is starting to come together.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

irocer said:


> I just added two more Captain photos in the photo album. One is the early painting on the figure while the other is the base. Work is slow but, it is starting to come together.


Oh _yeah!_


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Where are these photos you posted Irocer?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

F91- You MUST have Airbrushed that base!? That IS BEAUTIFUL!! I gotta know What color (s) are you using for the Reddish Earth Surrounding the Outermost Edges of the Base? I'm gittin' better with my Drybrushing (at Least My Wife Sez) And I've got Cap shipping from "E-Hobbies" Looks like that Base alone will be A Drybrushing Dream! lol So Last thing IF you haven't Answered this one already,Which Face are you going with? I personally Want whichever is CLOSEST TO THE ORIGINAL Aurora Version. I think Zorro said it was NOT the Gritting Teeth but the Smirk/Scowling Face that was More like the Original.Hell I'd just invest in the Replacement Heads But since Christmas The Wife has Given me that Incredible POTA Chuck Heston Kit and my other Grail Kit The Sugita Vampi Piece (VERY HOT) I explained that this guy is Probly the LAST Model to be labeled Polar Lights and Saddly Probly the Last Aurora Repop we'll ever see from them...Bummer But F91 SERIOUSLY YOU Gotta tell me what Colors you used I use Applebarrel Colors (Avail At Wal-Mart for about 48 Cents!) So I Have just about EVERY Pigment the Wallyworld Has! BUT I gotta try finding These "Transparent Colors" I guess you gotta go to a "Real Hobby Shop" lol But anyhoo FANTASTIC WORK
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Otto the pictures are in the Modeler Photo Album- go to the forum page and look to the bottom. Once in the album do a search for Irocer. Since I just added them, the photos may still be shown as new. I take it Zorro approves?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Found them. Your captain looks excellent, I need to get my seam hiding skills to that lvl. Great smooth paint too. But by Zeus's balls, what is your secret to gettting the perfect concentric painted rings on the shield? What masking material did you use?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That is simple handpainting- no masks/tape. I did reduce the outer ring so that it was more equal to the other two and making a smaller shield- to match the artwork. Caps blue is a gloss for now and will be dulled later.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's amazing how deep the grooves on the sheild are. As long as a person is patient, it shouldn't be a problem. HOWEVER! When I sprayed an acrylic gloss coat on my 50% finished sheild lat night, it ATE the paint right off! Not a happy camper......


----------

